# All the Aires Spain and Portugal



## Trish1997 (Sep 22, 2017)

Just received my all the Aires Spain and Portugal WOW lots of Aires we haven't visited before going to have fun finding hem all.
Plus I had 50% off for inserting a new site last year. .
Off I. The ferry to Santander 3rd of October for 6minths heading for the Algarve for the winter, Hope the weather is better this year. I have spent the last 2 in Spain.


----------



## duggyr (Sep 22, 2017)

Ffion said:


> Just received my all the Aires Spain and Portugal WOW lots of Aires we haven't visited before going to have fun finding hem all.
> Plus I had 50% off for inserting a new site last year. .
> Off I. The ferry to Santander 3rd of October for 6minths heading for the Algarve for the winter, Hope the weather is better this year. I have spent the last 2 in Spain.


i

is this the book version from Vicarious books?


----------



## jann (Sep 22, 2017)

Plenty of free Aires


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 23, 2017)

duggyr said:


> i
> 
> is this the book version from Vicarious books?



Yes it was.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 23, 2017)

jann said:


> Plenty of free Aires



We also found a few that were not In the book so if I find another I'll add it to get next year's 50% off too. I wonder if this is how they get most of the ones in the book?


----------

